# Britney.......omg.



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

???????????????


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd still get her one


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

i wouldnt 'get' her anything but id 'give' her plenty!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lol I know what you meant though mate :thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

consider her fanbase to be truly gutted after this lol, but i think we already knew she cant perform live


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

and to think,milli vanilli where destroyed for the same thing


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG :doublesho


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have a cat but I've just had a look around my flat to see if there was one in distress.

She is a testament to the sound engineers art and another classic case of "You can't sing, you can't dance and you look awful...You'll go a long way"


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Reds said:


> I don't have a cat but I've just had a look around my flat to see if there was one in distress.
> 
> She is a testament to the sound engineers art and another classic case of *"You can't sing, you can't dance and you look awful...You'll go a long way"[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Great I have a future


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

id throw it a bone after a few beers!!! even though shes fekin sh1te at singing


----------

